# QL3's may24 - July 22 (R215)



## Theoat (10 Mar 2005)

Just seeing if anyone on here is heading to Kingston for their 3's this summer on the May24 - July22 course.


----------



## PteCamp (10 Mar 2005)

I'm going from June 26th till Aug 27th....


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (10 Mar 2005)

I'm doing my QL5 course, from May 16-June 30th. I'll probably see you guys there.


----------



## Radop (11 Mar 2005)

Done my 3's and 5's years ago and have been in Kingston since June last year.  Reg force though.  lol.  So I am here all year.


----------



## JBP (11 Mar 2005)

Not sure where I'll be doing my BIQ, but I know my SQ is in Meaford and apparently the Stalward Guardian or whatever they're calling it this year is in Petawawa...

Still trying to figure out where I'll be doing my BIQ for Reserve 31 CBG Infantry... NO idea..

They said they'd let us know at worst, by the end of the course!! Which doesn't help because I need to get a leave of absence from work approved 30 days in advance and my BMQ ends in June....

Joe


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Mar 2005)

Theoat, I've got my name in for the 3's starting May 24th, I've gotten most of the guys from my Section in BMQ/SQ to sign up for that one as well. Should be a good go


----------



## Pte.M13 (29 Mar 2005)

i'll be there starting may 30th, so one week later for my 3's... couple guys at my unit will be on your serial


----------



## PteCamp (29 Mar 2005)

edited.


----------



## Radop (29 Mar 2005)

I think I will ask to teach one of the 3s or 5s courses so I can torment you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! > > > > >


----------



## Jason Bourne (30 Mar 2005)

You guys are all going in F Coy right? If its regular force, some stupid story was circulating Borden for the Reg guys that their May course is called off...poor bastards...more time for them to catch STD's lol 

Jason


----------



## Theoat (1 Apr 2005)

Pte.M13 said:
			
		

> i'll be there starting may 30th, so one week later for my 3's... couple guys at my unit will be on your serial


Me being one of those guys  ;D


----------



## Theoat (1 Apr 2005)

Mopo_26 said:
			
		

> Theoat, I've got my name in for the 3's starting May 24th, I've gotten most of the guys from my Section in BMQ/SQ to sign up for that one as well. Should be a good go


 I've got a lot of friends from mine too. Maybe we know each other..


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (14 May 2005)

Well, I'm off to K-town tomorrow, starting my 5s course.

Hope to see some of you guys soon!


----------



## Theoat (18 May 2005)

I'm flying out of here on Sunday. Can't wait to get there.....


----------



## Sig_Des (19 May 2005)

Theoat said:
			
		

> I'm flying out of here on Sunday. Can't wait to get there.....



I leave on Sunday As well, course starts June 6. Which serial are you in Theoat?


----------



## Theoat (20 May 2005)

Pte_Des said:
			
		

> I leave on Sunday As well, course starts June 6. Which serial are you in Theoat?



I am on 0501.   Why are you flying out so early if you course doesn't start till June 6th? I guess that puts you on the 3rd serial.


----------



## Sig_Des (21 May 2005)

My bad...I leave sunday the 5th, and yeah, 0503.


----------



## KaptKain (6 Jul 2005)

So how many of ya are on the 2nd floor B6 now?
I probably see you guys every day. Small world out here.  ^-^


----------



## Theoat (21 Jul 2005)

KaptKain said:
			
		

> So how many of ya are on the 2nd floor B6 now?
> I probably see you guys every day. Small world out here.   ^-^



I"m on the second floor, but Graduation is tommorow


----------



## KaptKain (22 Jul 2005)

Ahh. Nice. Wish I could say the same. All the other POET courses are on 2week block lve. Since my course ends soon after we were not given the block leave. 
But, The end is near and I can smell it. Cant wait to start/finish the 3's and be back in the workforce again. Getting sick of the courses again.

BTW, Congrats to all who graduate this summer on CFSCE courses!


----------



## Sig_Des (7 Aug 2005)

Graduated yesterday!!!!

Hooray no more CFSCE!!!

yay no more "don't go up or down the front of the truck" and "wear safety goggles for any metal-on-metal contact"


----------

